# #DeleteUber campaign grows on social media



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

http://mashable.com/2017/01/29/delete-uber-social-media-campaign/#Q8QOqCk8skqW


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Ombudsman said:


> http://mashable.com/2017/01/29/delete-uber-social-media-campaign/#Q8QOqCk8skqW


Why do people care about this but not the drivers? Where is the movement by riders to support us?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do people care about this but not the drivers? Where is the movement by riders to support us?


Because , the " protests" are funded and gain heft via " useful idiots".
P.C. training teaches a group to jump and perform tricks when instructed to.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Announced on Twitter:
_
Doing what's right - our CEO's reaction to immigration order:We'll compensate drivers impacted by the ban pro bono for next 3 months_

They say they'll pay drivers from these countries who are currently stuck overseas and unable to return to the US because Trump's order "affects innocent people"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where is the movement by riders to support us?


It's in the empty beer can that they left in your backseat.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

These people trying to come to the U.S. are not having any rights infringed. A foreigner is no more protected by our Constitution than I am protected by the laws of say, Bangladesh. Every nation has the right to say who comes in, and many nations are very selective.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do people care about this but not the drivers? Where is the movement by riders to support us?





elelegido said:


> Announced on Twitter:
> _
> Doing what's right - our CEO's reaction to immigration order:We'll compensate drivers impacted by the ban pro bono for next 3 months_
> 
> They say they'll pay drivers from these countries who are currently stuck overseas and unable to return to the US because Trump's order "affects innocent people"


How bout he pay ME !
Surprised Travis didn't bring Drivers in from Mexico for Super Bowl !


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

Irony is, Travis claimed before the election he'd 'move to China' if Trump won!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...advising-donald-trump/?utm_term=.b8ab6f624ced

So now he's willing to not only let his drivers take a hit--but also his own moral principles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

scrabble cat said:


> Irony is, Travis claimed before the election he'd 'move to China' if Trump won!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...advising-donald-trump/?utm_term=.b8ab6f624ced
> 
> So now he's willing to not only let his drivers take a hit--but also his own moral principles.


HE ALLREADY MOVED $$$ BILLIONS $$$ OF U.S. DOLLARS TO COUMMUNIST CHINA !!!!!


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> These people trying to come to the U.S. are not having any rights infringed. A foreigner is no more protected by our Constitution than I am protected by the laws of say, Bangladesh. Every nation has the right to say who comes in, and many nations are very selective.


*Does the Constitution Protect Foreigners?*

http://classroom.synonym.com/constitution-protect-foreigners-21785.html

So, yeah. You're flat-out wrong.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

The last sentence of the Constitution classroom reply actually favors the argument of PCH5150 by conceding that non-citizens have lesser rights when it comes to immigration/ deportation.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nobody has a "right" to cone here. We have a right to say who may enter. I am flat out right.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

The Ombudsman said:


> *Does the Constitution Protect Foreigners?*
> 
> http://classroom.synonym.com/constitution-protect-foreigners-21785.html
> 
> So, yeah. You're flat-out wrong.


This argues conditional rights for foreigners that are ON OUR SOIL. People who wish to come here but are not physically here have exactly zero protections under our law. You are 100% incorrect.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah, moving the goalposts now are you?

Your initial post conveniently left out that wee detail. And considering this whole topic is a result of foreign nationals, legally able to travel and reside in the US, it was a fair assumption we're talking about Constitutional protections, as you say, ON OUR SOIL.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Stray cat said:


> The last sentence of the Constitution classroom reply actually favors the argument of PCH5150 by conceding that non-citizens have lesser rights when it comes to immigration/ deportation.


PCH claimed foreigners had *zero* Constitutional rights. The link I provided (and every middle school civics class on the topic) says otherwise.

Granted, not 100% full Constitutional rights. That wasn't the claim.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

The Ombudsman said:


> Ah, moving the goalposts now are you?
> 
> Your initial post conveniently left out that wee detail. And considering this whole topic is a result of foreign nationals, legally able to travel and reside in the US, it was a fair assumption we're talking about Constitutional protections, as you say, ON OUR SOIL.


Not moving the goal posts. If someone is in another country, and they want to come here, they do not have the right to do so unless we allow it. That was the intent of my argument. Every country does this. Without enforced borders or rules of entry you are not much of a country. I won't convince you, luckily the winds are changing towards a common sense approach. Immigration? Great, this nation was founded on it. Allowing potentially dangerous groups here? Utter foolishness.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Allowing potentially dangerous groups here? Utter foolishness.


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...gees-to-apply-to-enter-the-united-states.html

Also, there are stats that toddlers with guns kill more US citizens annually than jihadists.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

The Ombudsman said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...gees-to-apply-to-enter-the-united-states.html
> 
> Also, there are stats that toddlers with guns kill more US citizens annually than jihadists.


Irrelevant. We can't ban toddlers, and we can't go back in time and un-invent the millions of guns here legally. We CAN select who we allow here.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Irrelevant. We can't ban toddlers, and we can't go back in time and un-invent the millions of guns here legally. We CAN select who we allow here.


I'm all for banning toddlers and their apple juice and cracker eating ways. What a vial race of being they are, pooping and crying all over the place. But yeah you delete UBER


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

The Ombudsman said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...gees-to-apply-to-enter-the-united-states.html
> 
> Also, there are stats that toddlers with guns kill more US citizens annually than jihadists.


should have just aborted them, then it wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> These people trying to come to the U.S. are not having any rights infringed. A foreigner is no more protected by our Constitution than I am protected by the laws of say, Bangladesh. Every nation has the right to say who comes in, and many nations are very selective.


So I can torture, imprison, search, and seize property from a foreigner with no repercussion?


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do people care about this but not the drivers? Where is the movement by riders to support us?


Which of the driver's liberties have been infringed?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

35 sandcastles said:


> So I can torture, imprison, search, and seize property from a foreigner with no repercussion?


Nope, because if you are overseas you are subject to their laws, and if you are here, subject to ours. Don't be obtuse. I'm saying a citizen of country "X", that is still in "X", does not enjoy the rights to say free speech of country "Y". Nor does he have the right to move to country "Y", unless country "Y" wants him. Simple.


----------



## UberJoe427 (Aug 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> How bout he pay ME !
> Surprised Travis didn't bring Drivers in from Mexico for Super Bowl !


Don't talk to loud Travis might hear that.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

35 sandcastles said:


> So I can torture, imprison, search, and seize property from a foreigner with no repercussion?


I think its more like the government can stop folks at the border.

During WWII, if a group of military aged men from Germany or Italy, arrived in America as refugees, they'd be looked at real closely before being allowed into America's general population.

Even after the war ended, they were looked at very closely.

Today, the country is fighting terrorism, much like we fought nazism during WWII. The countries on the list are those most at risk (per the government) for harboring terrorists- that's why they are looking at them very closely "extreme vetting".


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> "extreme vetting"


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...gees-to-apply-to-enter-the-united-states.html

Two years and all those hoops to jump through, but that's not "extreme" enough?

That said, yesterday's kerfluffle wasn't even about that per se - it was largely about orders coming down to bar people _already residing in the US legally_ from simply returning from a trip.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

Trying to argue politics on here? Talk about fruitless. Anyway though. the point of this was the uber angle. Since it posted, Lyft committed$1m to aclu. Now half my Facebook friends think Lyft is more virtuous. Travis better be careful. His market is bigger than either political party.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Ombudsman said:


> *Does the Constitution Protect Foreigners?*
> 
> http://classroom.synonym.com/constitution-protect-foreigners-21785.html
> 
> So, yeah. You're flat-out wrong.


It does not protect nor insure their right to be here.
Only their rights while being removed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Ombudsman said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...gees-to-apply-to-enter-the-united-states.html
> 
> Also, there are stats that toddlers with guns kill more US citizens annually than jihadists.


Toddlers with guns laugh while shooting at you !
Don't even get me started on toddlers with NUKES !


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

This is one movement i can support. Too bad it won't last more than 24 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I'm all for banning toddlers and their apple juice and cracker eating ways. What a vial race of being they are, pooping and crying all over the place. But yeah you delete UBER


Talk to Planned Parenthood . ..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

35 sandcastles said:


> So I can torture, imprison, search, and seize property from a foreigner with no repercussion?


They do that south of the border a hundred times a day. If you don't have your $100 "stay out of jail" fee ready to hand the local police then I suggest you learn to sleep standing up. Never lay down in a Mexican jail if you don't want cockroaches climbing in your ears and mouth.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

scrabble cat said:


> Trying to argue politics on here? Talk about fruitless. Anyway though. the point of this was the uber angle. Since it posted, Lyft committed$1m to aclu. Now half my Facebook friends think Lyft is more virtuous. Travis better be careful. His market is bigger than either political party.


Start sharing your Lyft referral codes!


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

scrabble cat said:


> Irony is, Travis claimed before the election he'd 'move to China' if Trump won!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...advising-donald-trump/?utm_term=.b8ab6f624ced
> 
> So now he's willing to not only let his drivers take a hit--but also his own moral principles.


What moral principle? He has none.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They do that south of the border a hundred times a day. If you don't have your $100 "stay out of jail" fee ready to hand the local police then I suggest you learn to sleep standing up. Never lay down in a Mexican jail if you don't want cockroaches climbing in your ears and mouth.


A guy's gotta eat.
I had a buddy thrown out of Mexican jail. They even gave him a pair of shoes. After they realised no one was coming for him or paying for him.


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They do that south of the border a hundred times a day. If you don't have your $100 "stay out of jail" fee ready to hand the local police then I suggest you learn to sleep standing up. Never lay down in a Mexican jail if you don't want cockroaches climbing in your ears and mouth.


if my neighbor beats his wife should i start beating mine too?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A guy's gotta eat.
> I had a buddy thrown out of Mexican jail. They even gave him a pair of shoes. After they realised no one was coming for him or paying for him.


Talk about human trafficking at a discounted rate. The police know that they can't officially charge you, because that makes it public information. So if they want their shakedown fee it all has to stay quiet. Most Americans cough up the money in a heartbeat, because they've heard the phrase "you never want to go to a Mexican jail.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

35 sandcastles said:


> if my neighbor beats his wife should i start beating mine too?


Only if she carves an x in your chest as a warning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Talk about human trafficking at a discounted rate. The police know that they can't officially charge you, because that makes it public information. So if they want their shakedown fee it all has to stay quiet. Most Americans cough up the money in a heartbeat, because they've heard the phrase "you never want to go to a Mexican jail.


They liked him.he kind of looked Mexican. Big silver tooth up front.
Hadn't seen him in over 20 years. Probably not alive anymore.


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think its more like the government can stop folks at the border.
> 
> During WWII, if a group of military aged men from Germany or Italy, arrived in America as refugees, they'd be looked at real closely before being allowed into America's general population.
> 
> ...


"extreme vetting" is a made up thing tho. it's literally just a word in front of another word that doesn't mean anything in particular when you put them together.

no one is saying to allow open access to our borders without scrutinizing individuals. there's a process in place. the people landing at the airport over the weekend followed all of the rules and without any notice, were detained upon arrival. even the airport customs and immigration officials at the airports had no notice and were given no constructive instructions on how to enforce the order. if actual adults are in charge of this country, then they can put a policy in writing, let people know about it before those people spend $1000s on travel arrangements, and let ICE and DHS know what to do and how to do it.

oh, and have an actual lawyer write this stuff up so that it makes sense and it's enforceable. this is kangaroo court level stuff. if we have a fascist in charge can we at least have a Professional Fascist?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, at least we still have the earth-shattering news from Jeff Jones to look forward to. Oh...wait...what?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Well, at least we still have the earth-shattering news from Jeff Jones to look forward to. Oh...wait...what?


Whatever happened to Jeff Jones ?
( "Make America Grape Again !")


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

35 sandcastles said:


> if my neighbor beats his wife should i start beating mine too?


I assume you're speaking of beating your wife and not beating your male genatal organ while watching your neighbor beat his wife.
Hey, if people are into beastiality, S&M, kinky, or role playing sex acts then that's their business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I assume you're speaking of beating your wife and not beating your male genatal organ while watching your neighbor beat his wife.
> Hey, if people are into beastiality, S&M, kinky, or role playing sex acts then that's their business.


I think he should ask his wife that question . . .


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

35 sandcastles said:


> "extreme vetting" is a made up thing tho. it's literally just a word in front of another word that doesn't mean anything in particular when you put them together.
> 
> no one is saying to allow open access to our borders without scrutinizing individuals. there's a process in place. the people landing at the airport over the weekend followed all of the rules and without any notice, were detained upon arrival. even the airport customs and immigration officials at the airports had no notice and were given no constructive instructions on how to enforce the order. if actual adults are in charge of this country, then they can put a policy in writing, let people know about it before those people spend $1000s on travel arrangements, and let ICE and DHS know what to do and how to do it.
> 
> oh, and have an actual lawyer write this stuff up so that it makes sense and it's enforceable. this is kangaroo court level stuff. if we have a fascist in charge can we at least have a Professional Fascist?


Look it's simple. Groups X,Y, and Z want to come to America. A small percentage of group Z keeps killing people. So get rid of group Z.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Look it's simple. Groups X,Y, and Z want to come to America. A small percentage of group Z keeps killing people. So get rid of group Z.


Canada wants Them !
Canada will not have wall.
So they can still come down to terrorize . . . just like old times !
( plenty of night clubs closer than Florida!)
Trudeau says " come one,come all and pay the Globalist Carbon Tax "!
Australia quit,England backed out,Americans won't have it !
Germans are about to eat Angela Merkel alive,one of the last Globalist Tools standing besides Trudeau . . . the French are still disgusted after the last murderous attack on free speech over a cartoon( similar to Berlin Christmas Market attack a month ago)
Canada welcomes Globalist Policy !
Guess their 60% income tax will be going up eh ? Socialism isn't cheap !


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I assume you're speaking of beating your wife and not beating your male genatal organ while watching your neighbor beat his wife.
> Hey, if people are into beastiality, S&M, kinky, or role playing sex acts then that's their business.


i'm feeling judged


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Canada wants Them !
> Canada will not have wall.
> So they can still come down to terrorize . . . just like old times !
> ( plenty of night clubs closer than Florida!)
> ...


Allons ! Allons ! Avec Du Canada !


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

It's fun to see Travis panic.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> It's fun to see Travis panic.


I think he is a bit surprised at how complex the ride for hire business is, particularly when your intent is to operate in scores of markets in many countries.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Travis should invite some Syrian male refugees, aged 18-35 to live with him. Share the American dream.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Not to worry everyone. I'm sure travis and uber will find a way to cheat, lie, steal, and manipulate their way through this storm too.

You'll be back to normal making your 50 cents a mile in a sea of drivers in no time.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Its hysterical!! I am soo enjoying this!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Look it's simple. Groups X,Y, and Z want to come to America. A small percentage of group Z keeps killing people. So get rid of group Z.


Trojan Horse " refugees" of adult male military age fleeing country.
Map of increased ( hidden from Public) rapes & child molestation and assaults in Germany due to influx of " Refugees" who refuse to assimilate. Exhibit A. & Exhibit B.
Angela Merkle is toast.
" Je Suis Charlie"!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Travis should invite some Syrian male refugees, aged 18-35 to live with him. Share the American dream.


Drive his girlfriend around at night .. . .


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Make sure you send support an email asking what the company's position is on the immigration ban. anything you can do to gum up the works at customer support is always appreciated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Make sure you send support an email asking what the company's position is on the immigration ban. anything you can do to gum up the works at customer support is alway appreciated.


Evil.
How long have you driven Uber ?
Corporate is rubbing off on you.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Evil.
> How long have you driven Uber ?
> Corporate is rubbing off on you.


Haha, 2 years a slave and i have been waiting for Big Travis to get it jammed up his kazoo like he has done to the drivers.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

How about an email about why Travis has committed $3m to, among other things compensate drivers who can't drive because they're not in the country... as opposed to the drivers who actually are on the roads? Can't we take advantage of the shaming impulse to hit him on his sliding rates?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Haha, 2 years a slave and i have been waiting for Big Travis to get it jammed up his kazoo like he has done to the drivers.


You're about ready for the Uber office !


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Someone is deleting Uber every second! Lol Travis and trying to back pedal but it's too late! Time to go back to what we all know best. Transportation before Uber arrived.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

scrabble cat said:


> How about an email about why Travis has committed $3m to, among other things compensate drivers who can't drive because they're not in the country... as opposed to the drivers who actually are on the roads? Can't we take advantage of the shaming impulse to hit him on his sliding rates?


Somebody has to deliver the suitcases of cash overseas !
Terrorism ain't cheap !


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

I sent an email to support telling them that because of their CEOs support for Trump I have been impacted and want my share of the 3M..lets see how far 3M goes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's in the empty beer can that they left in your backseat.


That can is worth 2¢ for scrap aluminum !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Why don't we do this, why don't we go to every country and tell them everyone that wants can come on in. Just put em all on planes and bring em on in. That would be great for this country because clearly we shouldn't have any borders. (sarcasm)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I sent an email to support telling them that because of their CEOs support for Trump I have been impacted and want my share of the 3M..lets see how far 3M goes.


Because of Liberal protests I am now " TERRORIZED" and stuck in my driveway !
I need $3 mil.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why don't we do this, why don't we go to every country and tell them everyone that wants can come on in. Just put em all on planes and bring em on in. That would be great for this country because clearly we shouldn't have any borders. (sarcasm)


George Soros has eaten HIS BRAIN !
NO BORDERS !
Take the door off your house first and tell strangers you have money for the taking.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That can is worth 2¢ for scrap aluminum !


So it was worth waiting that extra 10 minutes for the pax.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Look it's simple. Groups X,Y, and Z want to come to America. A small percentage of group Z keeps killing people. So get rid of group Z.


Americans kill more Americans that anybody coming from these countries you're worried about.

Ban Americans! ;-)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Americans kill more Americans that anybody coming from these countries you're worried about.
> 
> Ban Americans! ;-)


That's Family !
Don't come in the house & mess with family !
Americans will band together from killing each other against outsiders.
ITS WHY COPS HATE DOMESTIC CALLS.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Americans kill more Americans that anybody coming from these countries you're worried about.
> 
> Ban Americans! ;-)


I'd say something snarky, but if you are ex-airborne my hat is off to you brother. I'm ex Army EOD.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> I'd say something snarky, but if you are ex-airborne my hat is off to you brother. I'm ex Army EOD.


Snarky works. ;-) That's what I was doing. I've never been much worried about any terrorists in the U.S . Drunk drivers kill more of us each year than terrorist ever have.

I was active duty from 71 to 77.  Ft. Lewis, Ft. Gordon, Ft. Bending, Ft Bragg, SE Asia. I was a 31L.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Snarky works. ;-) That's what I was doing. I've never been much worried about any terrorists in the U.S . Drunk drivers kill more of us each year than terrorist ever have.
> 
> I was active duty from 71 to 77.  Ft. Lewis, Ft. Gordon, Ft. Bending, Ft Bragg, SE Asia. I was a 31L.


Nice. I was active 90-93 then in the reserves. Ft. Leonard Wood, Redstone Arsenal, Desert Storm, and Meisau, Germany.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

American has become a


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

So we deleteing uber over illegals? Arnt uber also deporting humans from haveing work and money? 

I swear someone is gonna say lets stand up for crack


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do people care about this but not the drivers? Where is the movement by riders to support us?


Don't you know? Liberals say all Americans are privileged. Stop whining. You have a car. And your ancestors may possibly have owned slaves or conquered Gaul.

/sarcasm.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm so loving this right now.


----------



## Newuberdriver777 (Oct 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why do people care about this but not the drivers? Where is the movement by riders to support us?


I'm saying......


----------



## HarryF (Jan 28, 2017)

This is getting to be a public relations nightmare that has us Uber Drivers caught in the center. When I was asked by be several PAX today, I told them thousands of us INDEPENDENT Contract drivers were not involved in the controversy but yet are being caught in the middle. Needless to say I didn't bring it up until they asked, but I make it a point to thank them for using Uber. Now we need for Uber corporate to focus their attention on riders' public relations and promotion instead of continually advertising for more drivers.


----------



## TheFixer1 (Jan 29, 2017)

The Ombudsman said:


> *Does the Constitution Protect Foreigners?*
> 
> http://classroom.synonym.com/constitution-protect-foreigners-21785.html
> 
> So, yeah. You're flat-out wrong.


Islam, by law, is prohibited from US immigration
The Immigration and Nationality Act passed June 27, 1952 revised the laws relating to immigration, naturalization, and nationality for the United States. That act, which became Public Law 414, established both the law and the intent of Congress regarding the immigration of Aliens to the US and remains in effect today. Among the many issues it covers, one in particular, found in Chapter 2 Section 212, is the prohibition of entry to the US if the Alien belongs to an organization seeking to overthrow the government of the United States by "force, violence, or other unconstitutional means." This, by its very definition, rules out Islamic immigration to the United States, but this law is being ignored by the White House.Islamic immigration to the US would be prohibited under this law because the Koran, Sharia Law and the Hadith all require complete submission to Islam, which is antithetical to the US government, the Constitution, and to the Republic. All Muslims who attest that the Koran is their life's guiding principal subscribe to submission to Islam and its form of government. Now the political correct crowd would say that Islamists cannot be prohibited from entering the US because Islam is a religion. Whether it is a religion is immaterial because the law states that Aliens who are affiliated with any "organization" that advocates the overthrow of our government are prohibited


HarryF said:


> This is getting to be a public relations nightmare that has us Uber Drivers caught in the center. When I was asked by be several PAX today, I told them thousands of us INDEPENDENT Contract drivers were not involved in the controversy but yet are being caught in the middle. Needless to say I didn't bring it up until they asked, but I make it a point to thank them for using Uber. Now we need for Uber corporate to focus their attention on riders' public relations and promotion instead of continually advertising for more drivers.


There is NO CONTROVERSY, today's generation does not possess the capacity of critical thinking, it's all feelings based.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

uber fool said:


> American has become a
> View attachment 93807


Rosey left butt cheek?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

HarryF said:


> This is getting to be a public relations nightmare that has us Uber Drivers caught in the center. When I was asked by be several PAX today, I told them thousands of us INDEPENDENT Contract drivers were not involved in the controversy but yet are being caught in the middle. Needless to say I didn't bring it up until they asked, but I make it a point to thank them for using Uber. Now we need for Uber corporate to focus their attention on riders' public relations and promotion instead of continually advertising for more drivers.


All it is is work. Theres far worse bosses out there then CEOs of uber


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Snarky works. ;-) That's what I was doing. I've never been much worried about any terrorists in the U.S . Drunk drivers kill more of us each year than terrorist ever have.
> 
> I was active duty from 71 to 77.  Ft. Lewis, Ft. Gordon, Ft. Bending, Ft Bragg, SE Asia. I was a 31L.


75 - 78 early days of the volunteer Army. Those draftees still in thought I was nuts!

Glad to have fellow soldiers around.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

scrabble cat said:


> Irony is, Travis claimed before the election he'd 'move to China' if Trump won!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...advising-donald-trump/?utm_term=.b8ab6f624ced
> 
> So now he's willing to not only let his drivers take a hit--but also his own moral principles.


His moral principles !!!!!

Ha, ha, ha, ha, - Good one!!!


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Because , the " protests" are funded and gain heft via " useful idiots".
> P.C. training teaches a group to jump and perform tricks when instructed to.


Supporting the drivers would mean increasing the cost per ride. They can delete uber and pay the same amount for a ride by using Lyft. If Lyft wasn't around, they would not be deleting their Uber accounts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sicky said:


> Supporting the drivers would mean increasing the cost per ride. They can delete uber and pay the same amount for a ride by using Lyft. If Lyft wasn't around, they would not be deleting their Uber accounts.


Woooo hoooo !
Kimberly Clark stock is up today !
Tears of Liberals has raised Kleenex sales !


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> HE ALLREADY MOVED $$$ BILLIONS $$$ OF U.S. DOLLARS TO COUMMUNIST CHINA !!!!!


First - you make it sound like no companies in the US do business with "COMMUNIST CHINA" - and nothing could be further from the truth.
Second, it appears you missed the news that Uber has ceased operations in China - selling their China business to Didi - AND taking a ~20% ownership stake in that Chinese company (which effectively means that Uber is bringing "COMMUNIST CHINA" $ back to the US).


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> First - you make it sound like no companies in the US do business with "COMMUNIST CHINA" - and nothing could be further from the truth.
> Second, it appears you missed the news that Uber has ceased operations in China - selling their China business to Didi - AND taking a ~20% ownership stake in that Chinese company (which effectively means that Uber is bringing "COMMUNIST CHINA" $ back to the US).


Every company sells out. Even people like clevelands beloved lebron. How can he do that standing for hilary? Everyone is on him cuz of him SMH. As hes also fight for his image as basketball player with magic bashing him lately


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> First - you make it sound like no companies in the US do business with "COMMUNIST CHINA" - and nothing could be further from the truth.
> Second, it appears you missed the news that Uber has ceased operations in China - selling their China business to Didi - AND taking a ~20% ownership stake in that Chinese company (which effectively means that Uber is bringing "COMMUNIST CHINA" $ back to the US).


Far too much finance has been devoted to COMMUNIST CHINA.
No investment in Drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Far too much finance has been devoted to COMMUNIST CHINA.
> No investment in Drivers.


You're missing the point, which is that Uber (llike Google) attempted to establish a US company in China - and failed... 
but still managed to walk away with a 20% stake in its Chinese competitor + $1 bil in cash.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

BREAKING: Kalanick is OFF the council now.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/02/...ackage-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

I guess he's learned a lesson on the PR front... he can't undo the damage but he can try to stanch the bleeding. Good on him.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

...now he'll take it up the [email protected]@ from both sides... i can imagine Trump tweeting out that Travis is a wuss (SAD!) and encouraging people to #deleteUber


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

scrabble cat said:


> ...now he'll take it up the [email protected]@ from both sides... i can imagine Trump tweeting out that Travis is a wuss (SAD!) and encouraging people to #deleteUber


Keep ur friends close and ur enemies closer. Now to watch and see musk fall flat with his push towards controling the climate and the way u travel


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

The Ombudsman said:


> http://mashable.com/2017/01/29/delete-uber-social-media-campaign/#Q8QOqCk8skqW


Atlanta Airport has a $50 Lyft promotion. I mention it to all of my Uber rides as I drop them off.

**** Travis and his friends at Goldman Sachs'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

scrabble cat said:


> BREAKING: Kalanick is OFF the council now.
> I guess he's learned a lesson on the PR front... he can't undo the damage but he can try to stanch the bleeding. Good on him.


Wow... this could not have gone much worse for Kalanick and Uber.


----------

